# Any tips to get me off my backside?



## BigMalc

Hi, 

Does anyone have any good tips for increasing the motivation to actually get off the sofa and get to the gym or go for a run to pass on.

I have lots of good intentions and despite being pretty active for most of my life, be it badminton, hill walking, rugby (a few yrs ao now) and even doing a half marathon last year I am now heavier than ever thanks to a lack of will power and the easy excuse of living on ones own and the presence of some good takeaways.

I keep trying to get out more and do stuff, but find that at the end of a day in the office, mostly sedentary, my brain is frazzled and struggles to get me to the gym or out for that healthy run, so currently I am only playing badminton once per week and run/gym once a week at best.

We'll ignore the cycle of feeling bad about not exercising so comfort eating as that is depressingly familiar and I am trying to focus on being positive rather than the negative.

Also if all the responses are of the 'stop moaning and shift your ar*e' variety then skip those too as I tell myself that often enough!

Cheers

BigMalc 
(hoping to be 10% smaller by end of summer!)


----------



## Copepod

*try orienteering?*

If you enjoy running and hill walking, then have you considered trying orienteering? That's the only way I can motivate myself to run. During the summer, many clubs have low key weekday evenign events. 

Find events here: http://www.britishorienteering.org.uk/event/findevent.php 

Find permanent courses here: http://www.britishorienteering.org.uk/event/poc.php


----------



## Corrine

BigMalc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any good tips for increasing the motivation to actually get off the sofa and get to the gym or go for a run to pass on.
> 
> I have lots of good intentions and despite being pretty active for most of my life, be it badminton, hill walking, rugby (a few yrs ao now) and even doing a half marathon last year I am now heavier than ever thanks to a lack of will power and the easy excuse of living on ones own and the presence of some good takeaways.
> 
> I keep trying to get out more and do stuff, but find that at the end of a day in the office, mostly sedentary, my brain is frazzled and struggles to get me to the gym or out for that healthy run, so currently I am only playing badminton once per week and run/gym once a week at best.
> 
> We'll ignore the cycle of feeling bad about not exercising so comfort eating as that is depressingly familiar and I am trying to focus on being positive rather than the negative.
> 
> Also if all the responses are of the 'stop moaning and shift your ar*e' variety then skip those too as I tell myself that often enough!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BigMalc
> (hoping to be 10% smaller by end of summer!)



Hi Big Malc

I have the same problem - have you thought about running the mornings before work?  Sometimes if I'm not that busy at work I go for half an hour at lunchtimes - although I am lucky in that we have shower facilities here.  I do find that its so difficult after work - or do you have someone you can buddy up with?  I find its always easier if you can find someone to run with then you can motivate each other?


----------



## Northerner

Corrine said:


> Hi Big Malc
> 
> I have the same problem - have you thought about running the mornings before work?  Sometimes if I'm not that busy at work I go for half an hour at lunchtimes - although I am lucky in that we have shower facilities here.  I do find that its so difficult after work - or do you have someone you can buddy up with?  I find its always easier if you can find someone to run with then you can motivate each other?



I used to run very early in the mornings, but since diabetes I have found I need to eat and let it digest for a while, so it can be more difficult.

How far from work do you live? I always used to run home from work - it got me home much faster than being stuck in rush hour traffic (I always used to get home before friends who drove and would often pass them and leave them far behind!). It also means that you've got some exercise in, you can have a shower at home and enjoy your evening without feeling that you ought to go out to the gym or whatever. Plus, the endorphins make you feel good, it blows away the cares of the day and you'll probably sleep better!


----------



## BigMalc

Thanks for the ideas folks, once I actually get doing something, the endorphins do certainly work well. 
I will just have to keep trying and one day success WILL come!


----------



## Corrine

Nice idea Northerner and I would dearly love to be able to do that!  Unfortunately I live about 10 miles away tho.....I have been known to cycle (before my running days) which was fine - it was the cycle back that used to knock me out.  I could have done that in my superfit days I suppose (I used to get the OH to drop me off 10 miles away so I could run back) but I think they are long gone.


----------



## Northerner

Corrine said:


> Nice idea Northerner and I would dearly love to be able to do that!  Unfortunately I live about 10 miles away tho.....I have been known to cycle (before my running days) which was fine - it was the cycle back that used to knock me out.  I could have done that in my superfit days I suppose (I used to get the OH to drop me off 10 miles away so I could run back) but I think they are long gone.



I've had different journies depending on where I worked. The company I worked at in Sheffield were originally a ten-minute walk away, then they move across town which involved two bus journies. Since I was never in a rush to get to work, but always happy to get away as quickly as possible, I decided to run home. Total distance was about 4.5 miles up and down some VERY steep hills. I was able to take a more direct route, so it would take me less than half the time on the bus. Then, the company moved even further away (I think they were trying to tell me something). This now involved me running to the Supertram terminal, cathching the tram across town, then getting off and running the remainder home. This saved me having to catch three buses and again worked out at about 5 miles.

At my most recent workplace the shortest route was only 2.5 miles and I could do that in 15 mins, so I started actually looking for longer routes home!

If you can bear the 'looks' you get, it's worth seeing if you can catch a bus or train part way home, then run the rest!


----------



## insulinaddict09

BigMalc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any good tips for increasing the motivation to actually get off the sofa and get to the gym or go for a run to pass on.
> 
> I have lots of good intentions and despite being pretty active for most of my life, be it badminton, hill walking, rugby (a few yrs ao now) and even doing a half marathon last year I am now heavier than ever thanks to a lack of will power and the easy excuse of living on ones own and the presence of some good takeaways.
> 
> I keep trying to get out more and do stuff, but find that at the end of a day in the office, mostly sedentary, my brain is frazzled and struggles to get me to the gym or out for that healthy run, so currently I am only playing badminton once per week and run/gym once a week at best.
> 
> We'll ignore the cycle of feeling bad about not exercising so comfort eating as that is depressingly familiar and I am trying to focus on being positive rather than the negative.
> 
> Also if all the responses are of the 'stop moaning and shift your ar*e' variety then skip those too as I tell myself that often enough!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BigMalc
> (hoping to be 10% smaller by end of summer!)



Hi BigMalc , I went through a similar phase a while ago , the lack of exersise why not have a takeaway mood  I find that if you take one day at a time and try to do at least some type of activity your mood will lift and then you will be in a more positive frame of mind to continue and then increase the amount you then do. I started off by just walking the dog a few times a day and now also do at least 2 hours of aerobics daily and use the exersise bike while watching the tv !! , I'm affraid I do still have the odd takeaway though , we are only human afterall. Good luck with everything ,let us know how it goes


----------



## Ikklemo

Hi Bigmalc

I have a lack of motivation as well, and like you say, being on your on own you don't have any motivation or a "buddy" to get you going.  

My GP suggested starting off with a Wii and playing tennis.  I've got one, and on good days have a couple of sets of tennis - and feel better for it!  Now, if only I could get motivated to do it more often!

Mo.


----------



## rossi_mac

I was going to look for this thread the other day to see how you're doing.
I'm having motivational issues too at the mo!
I guess small steps is best, not sure if I can be arsed mind!
Have you managed much since you posted this??
Hey Mo, if you want a workout, give the boxing on the Wii a go!! I end up in a right sweat!


----------



## knottyabbey

BigMalc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any good tips for increasing the motivation to actually get off the sofa and get to the gym or go for a run to pass on.
> 
> I have lots of good intentions and despite being pretty active for most of my life, be it badminton, hill walking, rugby (a few yrs ao now) and even doing a half marathon last year I am now heavier than ever thanks to a lack of will power and the easy excuse of living on ones own and the presence of some good takeaways.
> 
> I keep trying to get out more and do stuff, but find that at the end of a day in the office, mostly sedentary, my brain is frazzled and struggles to get me to the gym or out for that healthy run, so currently I am only playing badminton once per week and run/gym once a week at best.
> 
> We'll ignore the cycle of feeling bad about not exercising so comfort eating as that is depressingly familiar and I am trying to focus on being positive rather than the negative.
> 
> Also if all the responses are of the 'stop moaning and shift your ar*e' variety then skip those too as I tell myself that often enough!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BigMalc
> (hoping to be 10% smaller by end of summer!)


You sound positively athletic to me .
"playing badminton once per week and run/gym once a week at best"
amazing watching Wayne Rooney or Liverpool F.C. is the nearest I get to exercise unless my wife drags me out !


----------



## BigMalc

thanks folks, still trying day by day.  may sound athletic knottyabbey but at 19 stone I have alot of lethargy to shift, (not to mention an appetite to match at times.)

wii sports is fun for a while, form time to time and on their latest sports thing the kick boxing is even more energetic, it is just doing it all on a regular basis.  

Still positivity must win eventually


----------



## VBH

Tried wiifit as well?


----------



## rossi_mac

BigMalc said:


> thanks folks, still trying day by day.  may sound athletic knottyabbey but at 19 stone I have alot of lethargy to shift, (not to mention an appetite to match at times.)
> 
> wii sports is fun for a while, form time to time and on their latest sports thing the kick boxing is even more energetic, it is just doing it all on a regular basis.
> 
> Still positivity must win eventually



Hey what sports game is that malc? Sounds, good it might get me going some more!


----------



## Mand

Hi MigMalc

My advice would be to start off doing something gentle then build up gradually so you enjoy it and are not put off too soon.

How about going for a walk everyday to begin with. Walking is cheap, safe and easy. You can start off with a small walk then add a few mins each day. Build up gradually.

I walk everyday, simply because i enjoy it. Go on, give it a try!


----------



## Mojo

Hey BigMalc,

You mentioned you live alone, so I presume you exercise alone? Ever thought about group exercise? I'm not sure what's available in your area, but my borough does walk groups and jogging groups in our local parks. Maybe there's something similar in your area? Nothing like a bit of peer pressure to get you off your seat! And a great way to meet new people, make new friends etc, etc...

Maybe set yourself a goal of a long distance charity run too? There are loads of 5-10K runs this time of year.

Best wishes,
Mo


----------



## Tezzz

BigMalc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any good tips for increasing the motivation to actually get off the sofa and get to the gym or go for a run to pass on.



I sometime borrow my sister's dog and let him take me for a 3 mile walk (read drag).


----------



## Caroline

Hi BigMalc, I'm having problems getting started too. I have lots of reasons not to exercise. Where do you live? If we are close enough perhaps we can be exercise buddies and do something together once a week? I am in South East London


----------



## knottyabbey

*I'm Still dormant !*

Hi Malc , Hows it going ? i'm also heavy 17st.9lb although i have lost nearly 4 stone since being diagosed.
I still watch Wayne............nothing else. sad isn;t it .  Each to his own ey.



BigMalc said:


> thanks folks, still trying day by day.  may sound athletic knottyabbey but at 19 stone I have alot of lethargy to shift, (not to mention an appetite to match at times.)
> 
> wii sports is fun for a while, form time to time and on their latest sports thing the kick boxing is even more energetic, it is just doing it all on a regular basis.
> 
> Still positivity must win eventually


----------



## BigMalc

Hi knottyabbey, 
Well, lets just say, i had a cracking summer, some decent hill walks but the depressing Nov/Dec period means that once again, it is time for a new attempt at something habit forming (once i shift this cold!).  Just about to go onto exanatide, so seems to be a good time, new year, new drug, etc to go for it again.
Am looking around for a 10k run to train towards in late March/April time to encourage me.
Keep the faith, it will work out (sometime)
Cheers
Malc


----------

